# What's hits hardder port or noport



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

So what hit harder I got 4 L5s and a 2500 watt amp allready did the big 3 and two yellow tops and a power master alt I got 4 kicker comps in a ported box right now hitting a 149.6 but trying to get more pounding bass hope the L5s will do the trick it's all going in a burban. So should I port the new box or not thanks


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Feb 13 2011, 06:38 PM~19860546
> *So what hit harder I got 4 L5s and a 2500 watt amp allready did the big 3 and two yellow tops and a power master alt I got 4 kicker comps in a ported box right now hitting a 149.6 but trying to get more pounding bass hope the L5s will do the trick it's all going in a burban. So should I port the new box or not thanks
> *


10 or 12 bro..


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 13 2011, 06:01 PM~19860742
> *10 or 12 bro..
> *



He is asking if he should port or seal his new box and not what speakers to use. He already stated that he has 4 L5s


----------



## 77montecarlo719 (Oct 15, 2010)

I always build a vented box. Fosgate specs have never done me wrong. If you have your spec sheet from the new woofers look at it. Most subs are saying to vent the box. Or if you get on line you can pull up the speaker specs. I had 4 15s in a wall. The port was 8x8x12. I was hitting 156 all day long with only one amp, one battery, and a heavy duty alternator. Half the power you got. Good luck.


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

There 12s 
Ok thanks for the info


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 13 2011, 09:43 PM~19862668
> *He is asking if he should port or seal his new box and not what speakers to use. He already stated that he has 4 L5s
> *


the reason i asked what they were because if there were tens he could have use the same box and just build a new lid were the speakers mount too. resin the inside of the box and add some polly fill and he would have been good.. but since they are 12 he has to build a new one and go from there..


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

SPL = Ported or bandpass


----------



## MicrophoneFiend (May 10, 2008)

Ported!!!


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Feb 13 2011, 06:38 PM~19860546
> *So what hit harder I got 4 L5s and a 2500 watt amp allready did the big 3 and two yellow tops and a power master alt I got 4 kicker comps in a ported box right now hitting a 149.6 but trying to get more pounding bass hope the L5s will do the trick it's all going in a burban. So should I port the new box or not thanks
> *











here you go homie. :biggrin:


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

That's one crazy looking box. Love the ports :thumbsup:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

Straight from Kicker:
3.25 ft (92L) + port displacement
3 x 13.25” (7.6x34cm) port, 14.5” (37cm) long 
Power Handling = 600W RMS

Found here:
Kicker specs

If you have the room for it, I would build them in the 3.25ft per sub for maximum results. You can make one singular enclosure or divide. I personally use singular enclosures for a build like this for simplicity. I would make one box (mono) and one port. 




















Total box volume would be 13 cubic ft before displacment.

EDIT: I made this real fast so I didnt cover everything you need to do when building a box like this, but one thing I didnt show in the pic is re-enforcement. At the very minimum I would use 2 x 4 on the "Cross section" on from top to the bottom of the box. I would also do some in the corners. Read through Kickers "How to build" enclosures section on there site for a visual.


----------



## AGUILAR3 (Sep 9, 2010)

btw, 

sealed = smaller enclosures, tight clear bass. 

Ported = larger enclosure, loud deep bass.


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by AGUILAR3_@Feb 14 2011, 11:42 AM~19866836
> *That's one crazy looking box. Love the ports  :thumbsup:
> *


thanks homie tryied to do some thing different for the customer..


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

I got the room for that box so it's ported, thanks for the info, that box looks killer


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

subs up port back will perform better in that vehicle...


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

That's haow I have it right now the 4 speakers up and the port to the door


----------



## TC360 (Feb 5, 2011)

i say sealed from my experience its what i like i like the low vibes shakin' instead of the loud noise


----------



## 801jessejames (Mar 8, 2010)

I use sealed when building for 10's, and ported for 12's and 15's.You can polyfill a ported by using a solid polyester padding.Just use some spray adheisive.The woofer specs info should tell you whats recommended or you can peep out the website.


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TC360+Feb 15 2011, 10:06 PM~19879599-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :uh: :uh:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 18 2011, 10:18 PM~19905057
> *well your experience must be a shitty one..... a properly designed and built ported box will slaughter a sealed one in output
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


You tell em big thuggin!


----------



## CaliLiving (Oct 10, 2010)

vented is way louder as fuck but sealed makes it clearer to actually hear the music but it's not as loud


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

What is a price on getting a box built ported they want between 450 to 500 over here I don't know 
If that's good or not


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Feb 20 2011, 07:01 PM~19918604
> *What is a price on getting a box built ported they want between 450 to 500 over here I don't know
> If that's good or not
> *


dam bro that is kind of high..


----------



## L.Daco1 (Jun 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Feb 20 2011, 07:01 PM~19918604
> *What is a price on getting a box built ported they want between 450 to 500 over here I don't know
> If that's good or not
> *


Yeah that sounds pretty ridiculous to me. Just do it yourself.


----------



## TC360 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 18 2011, 06:18 PM~19905057
> *well your experience must be a shitty one..... a properly designed and built ported box will slaughter a sealed one in output
> :uh:  :uh:
> *


wtf dont hater on me my fosgate 18 is in a sealed box i like the way it sounds. ive had dual 12s in ported and tuned and sealed i liked the sealed because its low and mainly vibes intead of noise. ive had 15s in sealed and ported tuned boxes i like it sealed i even stuffed towels in my ports to try and seal the box :biggrin:


----------



## TC360 (Feb 5, 2011)

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Feb 20 2011, 06:01 PM~19918604
> *What is a price on getting a box built ported they want between 450 to 500 over here I don't know
> If that's good or not
> *


here in seattle a builder will charge 300-500 depends what stage of the build u want them to stop at just the box box with carpet molded box square the even do a like a rhino truck liner on em for 500 but u and a couple buds with a chop saw s/skill saw u can build sAame box for probably 1/3 less


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TC360_@Feb 21 2011, 10:04 PM~19927504
> *wtf dont hater on me my fosgate 18 is in a sealed box i like the way it sounds. ive had dual 12s in ported and tuned and sealed i liked the sealed because its low and mainly vibes intead of noise. ive had 15s in sealed and ported tuned boxes i like it sealed i even stuffed towels in my ports to try and seal the box :biggrin:
> *


bitch shut up for the love of all things holy.... you sound retarded


----------



## TC360 (Feb 5, 2011)

so is it allways like this on layitlow? u give your opinion and your expeirience and u get called a bitch and to shut up ? pretty lame. are you a gangster or something like out of a bad prison i was just trying to enjoy the website and reply to the mans question


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by TC360_@Feb 21 2011, 09:02 PM~19928315
> *so is it allways like this on layitlow? u give your opinion and your expeirience and u get called a bitch and to shut up ? pretty lame. are you a gangster or something like out of a bad prison i was just trying to enjoy the website and reply to the mans question
> *


bro its sad that people come on here and talk shit or make fun of people but if that makes them happy then so be it..


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

we need a pinned topic about this. 

To answer the question, if you had a sealed enclosure that "out bumped" a ported enclosure with the same subs, in the same car, same power etc then your fleemarket boxes weren't worth the money.

Properly planned and built, ported all the fucking way.

I have an 8" that fucking bangs and it's ported and runs off of 300w.


----------



## baggedout81 (Jan 5, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Feb 22 2011, 06:25 AM~19930971
> *we need a pinned topic about this.
> 
> To answer the question, if you had a sealed enclosure that "out bumped" a ported enclosure with the same subs, in the same car, same power etc then your fleemarket boxes weren't worth the money.
> ...


X2 or bandpass


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TC360+Feb 21 2011, 11:02 PM~19928315-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


bitch get in the corner and stfu


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2011, 09:45 AM~19932077
> *well Ill be nice and say your installs were pure shit and you are making recommendations based off of that therefore you are an idiot....look at what you write and be honest with yourself, you sound like an idiot...
> bitch get in the corner and stfu
> *


you need to watch what you say homie no bitch here bro..


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Feb 22 2011, 09:45 AM~19932077
> *well Ill be nice and say your installs were pure shit and you are making recommendations based off of that therefore you are an idiot....look at what you write and be honest with yourself, you sound like an idiot...
> bitch get in the corner and stfu
> *


no need for the bitch shit bro at all...


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by TC360_@Feb 22 2011, 12:02 AM~19928315
> *so is it allways like this on layitlow? u give your opinion and your expeirience and u get called a bitch and to shut up ? pretty lame. are you a gangster or something like out of a bad prison i was just trying to enjoy the website and reply to the mans question
> *


No, every forum has to have a gangster killer that makes the mafia of old look like school kids. Pitbull is ours :biggrin:


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 22 2011, 01:36 AM~19929527
> *bro its sad that people come on here and talk shit or make fun of people but if that makes them happy then so be it..
> *


The problem is the mods allow it because there friends with the people or they just don't care. I just laugh at internet killers, everybody talks big game from behind a keyboard :0


----------



## elite auto customs (Jan 27, 2011)

> _Originally posted by Jeff Rohrer_@Feb 22 2011, 12:19 PM~19933002
> *The problem is the mods allow it because there friends with the people or they just don't care. I just laugh at internet killers, everybody talks big game from behind a keyboard :0
> *


just here to help people out when i can that is .. not here to talk shit to know one or get into fights.. here to keep car audio going bro. the more people can help or even work on there rides the better. doing it big in az.. :biggrin:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by elite auto customs_@Feb 22 2011, 02:35 PM~19933083
> *just here to help people out when i can that is .. not here to talk shit to know one or get into fights.. here to keep car audio going bro. the more people can help or even work on there rides the better. doing it big in az.. :biggrin:
> *


Sorry but keeping any topic on track and positive on this site boarders on impossible. I post lots of work on this site to help others and every post turns into a struggle to keep it positive and informative. Just take it instride and keep doing your thing.


----------



## Jeff Rohrer (Jul 9, 2010)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Feb 22 2011, 04:28 PM~19933434
> *Sorry but keeping any topic on track and positive on this site boarders on impossible. I post lots of work on this site to help others and every post turns into a struggle to keep it positive and informative. Just take it instride and keep doing your thing.
> *


Word


----------



## Level33 (Jun 19, 2004)

If you give people a reason to jump all over your post then ya there going to get it. That TC360 really doesnt know what his talking about so when he gave that wrong advice and got qouted, I cant see it as hating.. The topic is simple the dude asked what hits harder, not what do you like or what sounds better to you and of those two Ported is going to hit harder. Anyone that knows is going to say so.
Theres a reason you dont see sealed boxes setting any SPL records at the comps.


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

It's a plain box with no carpet or rino lineing, rattle can paint in black. I guess I'm going to have to try it my self. Do you know if the L5 s need more air space then the kicker comps thanks everyone for there info.


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

Would it be better with all subs with one port or would a port for each speaker be better


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

Found a guy in Lubbock tx that's has the loudest car auido in the world custom sound works he said he could do a box for me for 360 ported and tuned with carpet


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by bluburban_@Mar 2 2011, 08:17 PM~20001507
> *Found a guy in Lubbock tx that's has the loudest car auido in the world custom sound works he said he could do a box for me for 360 ported and tuned with carpet
> *



:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluburban+Mar 2 2011, 10:17 PM~20001507-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That guy he is talking about is Mike Jones (multiple format and class world champ and world record holder) his caravan was nasty as hell, you know that mofo is a beast with the car audio.....


----------



## bluburban (Mar 15, 2008)

yep thats his name i might get rid of the L5s and get some of those digital desings those things were banging


----------



## teambassick (Jan 5, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Pitbullx_@Mar 3 2011, 08:00 PM~20010368
> *Jump on that shit, Mikes shop does great work and you cant beat his prices
> That guy he is talking about is Mike Jones (multiple format and class world champ and world record holder) his caravan was nasty as hell, you know that mofo is a beast with the car audio.....
> *


Mike Jones!!!! yes well respected indeed. 

The line just made me laugh......


----------



## Pitbullx (Jul 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by bluburban+Mar 3 2011, 10:53 PM~20010900-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## swangin68 (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes ported at 40 hz will get stupid loud ported at 30 will get stupid low.. either one is great....


----------

